# Salt mixes ...



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I was in another forum of another website and one of the topics regards in salt mixes. There were a few people that say Instant Ocean Salt mix brand doesn't advertise as stated (no calcium or magnesium traces). Those who have used them have said they had to do a calcium dosages and add magnesium in their tanks. This kinda confuses me on what is a good salt mix to get. 

Granted, there are a few brands to get besides Instant Ocean. Coralife Marine Salt, Red Sea Salt, Kent Sea Salt, Reef Crystals Reef Salt Tropic Marin and Tropic Marin Pro-Reef Salt to name a few. I've heard a few people from the other forum that they like the Tropic Marin brand and I'm assuming the Pro-Reef Salt variety. I know the Pro-Reef variety is abit pricey (32 gallon mix $16.99, 200 gallon mix $64.99 ; DrsfosterSmith.com)

What is your favorite sea salt mix do you folks like to use or recommend and have had good results with them. I know there is going to be some debate on this and a matter of personal preference. Just want to hear some of your thoughts & experiences on likes and dislikes of certain brands of sea salt mixes you have tried.


----------



## AQUAMARINE (Nov 24, 2006)

kents!!


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Reef Crystals is what I went with back in the day for my Reef set up and I still dosed the tank with Kalk-Wasser (yeah I know I'm dating myself ). Now if I did fish only then I would've used whatever was the mid-priced (I may be cheap but not that cheap ).


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Instant Ocean.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

kents is dangerously low in alkalinity.
so is oceanic

Instant ocean is a good one for a fish only system
Reef Crystals or Red Sea Salt are my first choices for reef tanks.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I've been wanting to try Seachem's new salt...people have tested it and have good results.

I use either Red Sea's or Instant Ocean.


----------

